# WTB Look HSC5 fork



## rePhil (Jun 20, 2002)

Looking for a Look HSC5 Fork. Anyone? Thanks.


----------



## oldroadie_nc (Mar 10, 2011)

I've got one that's attached to a 2006 565 with 2013 Ultegra 10-spd that I'm trying to sell.


----------

